# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Denominazione studio associato

## Vinny Gambini

Considerate le disposizioni della legge 1815/1939, come deve essere costituita la denominazione di uno studio associato?
In genere vedo che si utilizzano delle abbreviazioni, tipo Studio di consulenza associato Dolce & Gabbana ma nella denominazione, ai sensi della legge citata, devono essere presenti i nomi e cognomi e i titoli professionali dei singoli associati, tipo Studio di consulenza associato del Dott. Domenico Dolce, dottore commercialista, e del Dott. Stefano Gabbana, esperto contabile.
Qualcuno può darmi qualche chiarimento in proposito?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Secondo me non è obbligatorio. 
Ma, nella prassi, io ho sempre fatto mettere tutti i nomi e cognomi. 
ciao   

> Considerate le disposizioni della legge 1815/1939, come deve essere costituita la denominazione di uno studio associato?
> In genere vedo che si utilizzano delle abbreviazioni, tipo Studio di consulenza associato Dolce & Gabbana ma nella denominazione, ai sensi della legge citata, devono essere presenti i nomi e cognomi e i titoli professionali dei singoli associati, tipo Studio di consulenza associato del Dott. Domenico Dolce, dottore commercialista, e del Dott. Stefano Gabbana, esperto contabile.
> Qualcuno può darmi qualche chiarimento in proposito?

----------


## giotto

> Considerate le disposizioni della legge 1815/1939, come deve essere costituita la denominazione di uno studio associato?
> In genere vedo che si utilizzano delle abbreviazioni, tipo Studio di consulenza associato Dolce & Gabbana ma nella denominazione, ai sensi della legge citata, devono essere presenti i nomi e cognomi e i titoli professionali dei singoli associati, tipo Studio di consulenza associato del Dott. Domenico Dolce, dottore commercialista, e del Dott. Stefano Gabbana, esperto contabile.
> Qualcuno può darmi qualche chiarimento in proposito?

  Bisogna usare, nella denominazione dell'ufficio e nei rapporti con terzi, la dizione studio tecnico, legale, commerciale, contabile, amministrativo o tributario, seguito dal nome e cognome, con i titoli professionali dei singoli associati. 
Ciao

----------

